# TimeMachine sur Hackintosh



## Bubblefreddo (8 Janvier 2011)

Bonsoir a tous
Voilà mon soucis:
Je veins d'acquérir un serveur ds111 de chez synology permettant une sauvegarde par TimeMachine. La preuve, mon iMac s'est sauvegardé dessus sans aucun pb!

Parcontre mon Acer AspireOne ( hackintosh par iAtkos V7) pose problème.

Le syno, ainsi que son "disque" TimeMachine apparaissent dans la barre latérale, et quand je le sélectionne, voilà ce qu'il se passe ( voir fichier joint).

Quelqu'un a-t-il une solution pour que je puisse sauvegarder mon hackintosh?

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## eNeos (8 Janvier 2011)

Salut,
Effectivement, je n'arrive pas à accéder à mon "Lacie (Time Machine)" alors que j'accède bien à mon "Lacie".
Je n'ai pas essayé avec mon iMac puisque j'ai une time Capsule et je ne me suis pas posé la question sur mon hack puisque le Time Machine se fait sur un disque interne.

Mais, il existe de mémoire un fix pour le Time Machine, il y a de fortes chances qu'il corresponde à ce soucis... Sous ton fouineur favori, un "fix time machine" devrait très bien t'orienter.


----------



## Bubblefreddo (8 Janvier 2011)

Merci pour le fix... je l'ai installé mais ça ne marche pas mieux... même après avoir réparé les permissions ...
Juste un exemple qui peut être parlant...
Depuis l'iMac j'accède sans pb au hackintosh, parcontre dans l'autre sens ca ne marche pas, alors que l'iMac est visible dans la barre latérale...
Parcontre en passant par finder/Aller/se connecter au serveur ça marche sans pb...

voili voilou


----------



## Rom59 (8 Janvier 2011)

Salut

Même chose chez moi l'accès entre hack et mas n'est jamais très fiable.
J'ai laissé tombé, je ne sais pas de ou ça vient, pour échanger un fichier pas trop lourd j'utilise dropbox.


----------



## Bubblefreddo (9 Janvier 2011)

pareil chez moi... c'est assez aleatoire tout ça: Ma config: un iMac, un hackintosh , et 2 NAS. Meme sur l'imac, c'est louche.... hier les 2 NAS apparaissaient dans la barre latérale ( via bonjour je pense) et aujourdh'ui, l'un des 2 a disparu...
y'a comme qui dirait un bug dans la communication entre les differentes machines du réseau...
Y a-t-il un expert réseau/macOSX/linux qui pourrait nous éclairer????


----------

